
10100 Fund - sebg
http://10100fund.com/
======
noemit
travis who

~~~
grzm
Travis Kalanick

[http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-founder-travis-
kalanick-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-founder-travis-kalanick-
launches-10100-venture-fund-2018-3)

~~~
noemit
I was makin' jokes :D

~~~
grzm
Please don't. If there's to be a reasonable discussion on a person who's
generated lots of heat on HN often with little light, let's start off by
giving it a fighting chance.

